# SPS-Programmierung leicht gemacht!



## Paule (4 Januar 2011)

[Wahlpropaganda ON]
Die Antworten auf alle Fragen!
Diese Personen helfen Ihnen (und noch viele mehr):

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41546

Die Wahlbeteiligung, gerade bei neuen Usern die diese Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, ist dieses Jahr wieder extrem schlecht, schade. :sad:
Der Countdown läuft!
[/Wahlpropaganda OFF]


----------



## Tommi (4 Januar 2011)

Tja, vielleicht müsste es allgemein freundlicher werden...


----------



## Paule (4 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht müsste es allgemein freundlicher werden...


Was meinst Du damit?

Also ich finde es hier manchmal zu hart, aber auch manchmal zu schleimig.


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht müsste es allgemein freundlicher werden...


Hier gehts doch im Allgemeinen recht freundlich zu!
Da bin ich schlimmeres aus anderen Foren gewohnt.
Wenn ich mir z.B. die nominierten für die Wahl des User des Jahres angucke, ist da doch niemand dabei den man als unfreundlich bezeichnen kann.
Einige viele kenne ich schliesslich persönlich


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2011)

Etwas Polemik zur Nachtstunde:

@Paule

Du weißt doch wie das ist:

1. anmelden und Frage stellen

2. Doof rummotzen, weil man die schräge Frage nicht gleich herauslesen konnte

3. Mindestens. 10 Leute antworten mehr oder weniger sinnvoll je nachdem ob die Frage sinnvoll oder verständlich war

4. Wenn man Glück hat wird noch ein kurzes Statement oder eine Nachfrage gestellt.

5. Man sieht, das sich die Fragesteller dann hin und wieder noch anmelden aber sonst spielt er Toter Mann


Es in allen Foren so, dass der aktive Kern nicht mehr als 20 - 30 Leute ausmacht.  
Hier sind es Einige mehr, was man an der Wahlbeteilungung sehen kann und dass ist 
schon sehr positiv zu sehen


Gruß

Frank


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> [Wahlpropaganda ON]
> Die Antworten auf alle Fragen!
> Diese Personen helfen Ihnen (und noch viele mehr):
> 
> ...


Die Wahl wird ja auch immer zwischen den Feiertagen abgehalten. Da ist Otto-Normal-Programmierer nun mal nicht im Forum. Vielleicht müsste man den Termin für die Wahl etwas verschieben.


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

So isses!!!!

Wenn jemand als "Neue/r" gleich einen "übergebügelt" bekommt,
stimmet "er" (oder sie) bestimmt nicht ab.

Ich finde, das "Unfreundliche" überwiegt in diesem Forum dem
"Freundlichen" und die niedrige Wahlbeteiligung ist dann das
Resultat!!! 

So wie auch sonst im Leben ......?????..... !!!!!:sm9:

Gruß
Tommi

die Antwort war auf paule bezogen, ich war zu langsam...


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Die Wahl wird ja auch immer zwischen den Feiertagen abgehalten. Da ist Otto-Normal-Programmierer nun mal nicht im Forum. Vielleicht müsste man den Termin für die Wahl etwas verschieben.



Ein Programmierer, den nicht einmal zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr
ins Forum schaut, ist kein echter Programmierer sondern ein Tastendrücker.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> So isses!!!!



ich sag nur "domdom". Ich denke ihr wißt, was ich das heißen soll.


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Hier gehts doch im Allgemeinen recht freundlich zu!
> Einige viele kenne ich schliesslich persönlich


 
Ich bin nur in diesem Forum...

Persönlich kenne ich bis heute niemanden, aber ich würde mich
freuen.

Tommi


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> So isses!!!!
> 
> Wenn jemand als "Neue/r" gleich einen "übergebügelt" bekommt,
> stimmet "er" (oder sie) bestimmt nicht ab.
> ...


Du liest die falschen Beiträge, oder dir fehlt der Sinn für Ironie


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bin nur in diesem Forum...



Das ist ja traurig, es gibt so viele schöne Foren, die sich
auch mit programmierfremden Sachen (ja sowass gibt es)
beschäftigen.

Ich will da jetzt mal nicht aus meinem Nähkästen plaudern 

Frank


----------



## Paule (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bin nur in diesem Forum...


Ich auch!


Tommi schrieb:


> Persönlich kenne ich bis heute niemanden


Zum Glück kenne ich schon viele persönlich, lauter nette Leute. 


Tommi schrieb:


> aber ich würde mich
> freuen.


Ich mich auch, vielleicht auf dem Forumstreffen beim Admin in Ostrach!


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bin nur in diesem Forum...
> 
> Persönlich kenne ich bis heute niemanden, aber ich würde mich
> freuen.
> ...


Einmal im Jahr ist Regionalstammtisch in Bielefeld, da triffst du viele Leute die auch sehr aktiv im Forum sind 
Oder du kommst zum Forumstreffen nach Markus in Ostrach.


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> ... oder dir fehlt der Sinn für Ironie


Die Ironie ist für Manche der Nebenfluss der Seine, ersatzweise
auch der Rost am Treppengeländer. 

Frank

@marlob

Bielefeld? - ich fahre doch in keine Stadt, die es garnicht gibt


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich mich auch, vielleicht auf dem Forumstreffen beim Admin in Ostrach!


 
oder in NRW...


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Du liest die falschen Beiträge, oder dir fehlt der Sinn für Ironie


 
Geschmackssache oder Tagesform...


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> @marlob
> 
> Bielefeld? - ich fahre doch in keine Stadt, die es garnicht gibt


Das habe ich auch immer geglaubt, aber Axel und Helmut haben mich eines besseren belehrt


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> oder in NRW...


Einfach in Zukunft auf Beiträge mit dem Titel
"4.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW" achten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Da bin ich schlimmeres aus anderen Foren gewohnt.
> Wenn ich mir z.B. die nominierten für die Wahl des User des Jahres angucke, ist da doch niemand dabei den man als unfreundlich bezeichnen kann.



Ich glaub ich muss noch mal an meinen 
Image arbeiten, sonst schreibt morgen noch 
jemand über mich, das ich ein netter Kerl
bin.


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Einmal im Jahr ist Regionalstammtisch in Bielefeld,


 
Das kann nur gut sein!!!
Ich bin nicht abgeneigt!

Gute Nacht 
Tommi


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss noch mal an meinen
> Image arbeiten, sonst schreibt morgen noch
> jemand über mich, das ich ein netter Kerl
> bin.


Dich muss ich in der Liste übersehen haben (kann man dich überhaupt übersehen) ;-)

An alle:
HvdR ist natürlich nicht nett


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Dich muss ich in der Liste übersehen haben (kann man dich überhaupt übersehen) ;-)
> 
> An alle:
> HvdR ist natürlich nicht nett


 

Ich finde Helmut voll nett (auch wenn ich immer noch auf meine Weihnachspräsente warte) ........


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> So isses!!!!
> 
> Wenn jemand als "Neue/r" gleich einen "übergebügelt" bekommt,
> stimmet "er" (oder sie) bestimmt nicht ab.
> ...


 
Hör mal.... das Forum hier ist doch das mittlerweile das reinste Damentennis. Da hättest du mal vor ein paar Jahren hier sein sollen. Und in deinem ersten Beitrag die Begriffe TOOL und FUP verwenden müssen.

DAS wäre dann unfreundlich geworden


----------



## marlob (5 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich finde Helmut voll nett (auch wenn ich immer noch auf meine Weihnachspräsente warte) ........


Wie war das mit dem Verstehen von Ironie


----------



## Dr.M (5 Januar 2011)

Also ich finde, "unfreundlich" wird es nur, wenn 

-die klassische "macht mal meine Hausaufgaben / Diplomarbeit"-Frage kommt
-man sicher behaupten kann, daß die Suchfunktion nicht benutzt wurde
-google ebenfalls nicht benutzt wurde
-der Fragende absolut beratungsresistent ist (diese Wort habe ich erst hier im Forum kennen gelernt und finds nur geil!)

Aber das ist eher Sarkasmus als Unfreundlichkeit.
Deswegen finde ich es hier eigentlich ganz angenehm


----------



## Jan (5 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich finde Helmut voll nett (auch wenn ich immer noch auf meine Weihnachspräsente warte) ........


 
Was meinst du, warum du noch keine Präsente bekommen hast und keine bekommen wirst?!

*ROFL*


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Aber das ist eher Sarkasmus als Unfreundlichkeit.


 
OK,OK... :sb3



> Deswegen finde ich es hier eigentlich ganz angenehm


 
ich ja auch,... :s20:


----------



## winnman (5 Januar 2011)

kann dem nur Zustimmen.
in den Meisten Foren gibts nur Schlammschlacht.

Hier hingegen wird versucht zu helfen, 
auch wenns manchmal mit den "Schülern" die die einfachsten Aufgaben durch die Forenmitglieder lösen lassen wollen schwerfällt (hier bin ich auch für ein bisschen "kaltstellen" bzw "Anpöbeln").

Aber bei den andern ist eigentlich alles OK.

In Summe ein Super Forum, hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## zotos (6 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hör mal.... das Forum hier ist doch das mittlerweile das reinste Damentennis. Da hättest du mal vor ein paar Jahren hier sein sollen. Und in deinem ersten Beitrag die Begriffe TOOL und FUP verwenden müssen.
> 
> DAS wäre dann unfreundlich geworden


Hallo Lippi,
sag mal wirst Du langsam senil? Die Reaktionen auf den Begriff waren ja wohl harmlos. Wenn man nach KOP gefragt hat hat man schnell den Kopf gewaschen bekommen.
Das Forum hat sich in den Jahren entwickelt, zum Guten wie zum Schlechten hin. Wie man das im einzelnen bewerten will ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Am ehesten lässt es sich für mich mit einer Sitcom, mittlerweile eher mit einer Seifenoper, vergleichen die ihren Reiz verloren hat.
Glänzende Ausnahme ist der Admin der immer noch zu den Jungen wilden gehört und derbe ab-lästert.
Der Rest ist entweder noch zu frisch hier oder schon zulange und senil (mit Clubkarte vom Rolatorclub).


----------



## OHGN (6 Januar 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Hallo Lippi,
> sag mal wirst Du langsam senil? Die Reaktionen auf den Begriff waren ja wohl harmlos. Wenn man nach KOP gefragt hat hat man schnell den Kopf gewaschen bekommen.
> (...)



So wie hier oder hier oder hier in etwa...
Wobei die wirklich harten Kopfwäschen derzeit nicht mehr zugänglich sind.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Am ehesten lässt es sich für mich mit einer Sitcom, mittlerweile eher mit einer Seifenoper, vergleichen die ihren Reiz verloren hat.
> Glänzende Ausnahme ist der Admin der immer noch zu den Jungen wilden gehört und derbe ab-lästert.
> Der Rest ist entweder noch zu frisch hier oder schon zulange und senil (mit Clubkarte vom Rolatorclub).



Nach meiner Meinung ist das SPS-Forum ein Arbeitsforum 
mit überwiegend angenehmer Atmosphäre, das meist auch
noch Spaß macht.

Dass in Zeiten zwischen "Bauer sucht Frau" und dem 
"Dschungelcamp" hier ein gewisser Unterhaltungswert 
vermisst wird, ist zwar verständlich, sollte uns aber 
nicht aus der Ruhe bringen .


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Januar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dass in Zeiten zwischen "Bauer sucht Frau" und dem
> "Dschungelcamp" hier ein gewisser Unterhaltungswert
> vermisst wird, ist zwar verständlich, sollte uns aber
> nicht aus der Ruhe bringen .


Ich hab jetzt etwas Mühe, da herauszulesen, ob nun der Unterhaltungswert der genannten Sendungen ausreicht und nicht ins Forum ausstrahlen soll, ob der beispielhaft genannte Unterhaltungswert für manche hier Vorbild ist oder ob der genannte Unterhaltungswert danach schreit, an anderer Stelle (z.B. hier im Forum) übertroffen zu werden.


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung ist das SPS-Forum ein Arbeitsforum
> ...



Arbeitsforum? Das klingt pervers. Ist das die Web2.0 Version von Arbeitslagern?


----------

